# Older guys?



## Rossman (Jan 14, 2012)

Not sure if this site is for me. I am older (but NOT old!), and just started using Androgel to lose body fat, gain lean muscle mass, increase erection firmness and staying power. Any success stories, pics anyone can share to give me some motivation that I am on the right track? By the way, the pics i'm looking for are for changes in body muscle and losing fat, not X-rated re: erections -- just to be clear.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Rossman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## windjam (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!

I've been on TRT for 5 years now, and I know there are a few other aging (but not old!) males on this board too.  So, post real questions in the right sub-forums and we'll help you out.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome Rossman, thx for clarifying the pics request!!  Lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Dath (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome old guy


----------



## brazey (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome homie! Hit up the right places in here and you will find the help you need with all of your concerns. Good luck to you!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

